# Searching a brush belt



## Willa (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello my darlings

I recently started taking makeup class on weekends (started a thread on that), and I'd like to buy a brush belt. The one on Sephora is about 45$ here, do you know any website where I could find one for less?

I like the one on this site 
Makeup Artist Apron
But I can't pay with paypal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 4, 2009)

If your looking for tool belts for cheap then I would suggest *NYX* and *ELF* tool belts,you can get Nyx tool belt from their website or cherryculture and elfs from their website and Elfs makeup brush belt has good reviews on youtube.The ELF tool belt retails for 15 $ on their website and NYX tool belt is for 30$ in cherryculture.Hope this helps


----------



## Willa (Feb 4, 2009)

Haaaaaaa thank you, this is really appreciated!


----------

